
A Million-user Comet Application with Mochiweb, Part 2 - cnu
http://www.metabrew.com/article/a-million-user-comet-application-with-mochiweb-part-2/
======
alecco

      We made a comet application on Mochiweb that lets us push arbitrary messages to users
      identified by an integer ID. After pumping 1000 msgs/sec through it for 24 hours, with
      10,000 connected users, we observed it using 80MB, or 8KB per user. We even made pretty
      graphs.
    

Much better. It is on the level of the rest of the field now (save Liberator.)
Still, a million looks far from this. I can't wait for the conclusion. If it
doesn't happen we'll have to get some torches. ;)

